# Can i join you?



## Tracy-Jo (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi everyone, ive just found this site thanks to a friend. My name is Tracy, and i live with my fiance Neil. We have been ttc our first child for almost 2 years now. I was diagnosed with PCOS last August, which is actually a relief as i now know why i get all these frustrating symptoms! I have had 3 cycles of clomid. I know i had a response to the 2nd cycle of clomid as my doctor was keeping a check on me. Unfortunately, i haven't yet had any success. I'm due back to see the consultant in 8 days to see what happens next. I cant wait.  

Hope to speak to you all soon.

Take care

Tracy-Jo xxx


----------



## Julie2039 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi Tracey-Ann

Welcome to FF!!  You have come to the right place for friends and support so take the opportunity to get things off your chest and share your experiences.  Have a look on the other threads too.

Sending you positive vibes and baby dust for 2006.

Julie x


----------



## Tracy-Jo (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi Julia, thanks for your reply.


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Tracy-Jo and welcome to ff . There are loads of lovely people here to give you advise and to help when you are feeling   . Be warned this site is addictive!  Good luck with your journey of ttc.Take care.Mel***


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Tracy-Jo, just wanted to say hello. I'm new to this site too and i've found it a big help because everyone is really understanding. I've recently been diagnosed with pcos as well, theres so many people on here in the same boat who can give you some great advice. Good luck with everything  

Leanne x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi tracey jo and welcome to FF

When me and hubby found out that his SA was 100% abnormal i was quite relieved as well as it kind of gave us an answer as to why we dont fall pregnant each month!!

I hope u find this site useful

Kate


----------



## lisahunter (Nov 13, 2005)

welcome tracey, 

i also have pcos was diagnosed 9 years ago.  i can totally sympathise with you.  all the side effects of pcos are awful.  im now taking metformin because its believed pcos is caused by some sort of insulin imbalance.  its somehting to ask your doctor about!  it also has the added benefit of helping with weight loss apparently.  anyway this is the best place to meet people who understand your feelings.  friends and family try to understand but they dont !!!.  

anyway welcome and good luck.  feel free to ask whatever you want.

lisa hunter.x


----------



## Tracy-Jo (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks for all your lovely replies. Im addicted to FF already  

Speak to you all soon.

xxx


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Tracy-Jo

Welcome to ff which is a fab place for advice and support.  Goodluck with your treatment.

Jappa xx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Tracy-Jo

I've not long joined but this site is great, my DH wonders what i'm up to on the internet all the time (its so addictive).

I had 6 cycles of clomid, and it did work but no BFP(big fat positive).  Have just started IUI now so fingers crossed 2006 is the year 

Good luck to you 

janetx


----------



## Clare H (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi my names Clare, 
I'm 31 married for 2 years but together for 10 ttc for approx 2yrs.
I have been trying to find some support for ages and have just stumbled across you guys today.
I have had 1 miscarriage 5 years ago and an ectopic 2 years ago. 
I am on my 2nd cycle of chlomid i have been examined today i have 2 large follicles ( whatever that means )
I am completely in the dark as to what the heck is happening, but the guys at the acu have been fab.
I hope i can seek some solace here!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi clare and a big welcome to FF

this site is fantastic and you will get lots of support and advice

Sorry to hear that you have suffered a miscarriage and an ectopic is cant have been nice

Have a look around on the other boards and you may find some useful boards that you can join in on

Kate


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hiya Tracy-Jo and Clare, Welcome to FF 

I just wanted to point out a couple of threads you may both be interested in, where you can talk to people in the same situation as yourselves 

We do have a `starting out and diagnosis board` here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,110.0.html

As your both on Clomid we also have a clomid board, The girls here are very welcoming and friendly and are all at different stages of clomid (Some just starting out some have been on it a few cycles etc) http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,34.0.html

Tracy-Jo You said in your first post you have PCOS (me too  ) We have a board on PCOS too It can be found in the `starting out and diagnosis`board here is the link... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,13.0.html

Why not pop along to the boards and introduce yourselves if you haven't already 

Looking forward to seeing you around soon
Nicky x x x


----------



## Tracy-Jo (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi Jappa and Jant. Thanks for your replies and good luck to you both


----------



## Tracy-Jo (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi again Nicky thanks for those links will pop in now and see everyone   Im still finding my way round here  

Hello Clare, nice to meet you. Good luck hun xxx


----------



## Clare H (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Had a bit of bad news today, i went for my 2nd check today i'm on my 2nd cycle of chlomid and they found a polyp in my womb, so i have been booked in for a lap and dye, and a hysteroscopy, my consultant has said that because i had the ectopic then my tubes should be checked.
He did say that my chlomid cycle had gone well and i had good size follicles, but i feel a bit down


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi clare dont be so down hun

I hope the lap and dye goes ok for u

Kate


----------



## Clare H (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks.
I must admit i am absolutely petrified being put to sleep.
Us poor girls we really get put thru the mill


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

we sure do clare but please try not to worry - although thats always so easy to say

Kate xx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Clare

Chin up , its horrible but best to get it sorted now!  I had my lap, dye and HSG this time last year, I went under in tears (with the 2 anesethtists, thats spelt so wrong, trying to make me laugh) and woke up in tears but it was fine, I think I was scared of the unknown.  You will be fine, i'll be thinking of you.

Good luck and keep smiling.

Janet xxx


----------

